# imodium and itching?



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

I have recently started taking imodium as a maintence thing 1 or 2 a day mostly. And since i've started i cant stop itching. My arms,thighs,stomach and back. Just wondering if anyone else had this? Im hoping its NOT the imodium because its helping. Thanks


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Lori,Glad to hear somethings working for you. Try to lower the dosage to see if it has any effect. At the moment, i'm taking only a quarter of an immodium as a precausion and it seems to be working.Or try antihistamines. Take care Sarah


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

I just came back from the Dr. and she said its just winter skin? and also to not take imodium its not good. So i guess me having any type of life isnt good either cuz thats the only way i can have a semi-normal life.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Lori, This is the first time I have ever heard of this one, a doctor saying Immodium's not good? Unless you have some other bowel or health condition that would make it unwise for you to take Immodium, I can't understand this. It certainly can be "not good" if you take so much that you obstruct your bowel and dont' have a bowel movement for days on end. I would assume that's not what you are doing. Now, keep in mind I'm not a doctor, but if Immodium at recommended dosages has been helping and you have been having bowel movements, I'd stick with it. I've heard of some pretty dumb advice handed out by doctors to people on this board, but I do believe this one takes the cake.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Amen to that. Immodium's not good, but no other suggestion either, I'll bet? I'll bet a paycheck the doctor doesnt' have ibs, either.


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

you're right she made no other suggestions only to go to a GI Specialist. But yeah she actually said its not good to take imodium, it wasnt made for that. I didnt really see any harm I was taking 1 or 2 a day 3 on a really bad day but that was only once and i was having one normal BM a day I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Anything that lets me function is a good thing. I dare any doctor to argue that statement--let them pay my bills and run my errands!


----------

